# D850 leaked press release.  Actual event late tomorrow night US.



## benhasajeep (Aug 22, 2017)

*Resolution*: 45.7 megapixels of effective resolution. 45.4 MP files rich in detail. CMOS backlit sensor in full Nikon FX format and without low-pass optical filter.
*Speeds*: 7 fps or 9 fps when using the optional MB-D18 multi-power battery pack (with the EN-EL18B battery inserted).
*ISO Sensitivity in Light*: The powerful Nikon EXPEED 5 image processor delivers outstandingly sharp images in the ISO 64-25.600 range, expandable from 32 to 102.400 ISO (equivalent). The full ISO range is also available for 4K video shooting.
*Accuracy*: The same phenomenal 153-point Autofocus system of the Nikon D5 top range provides sensitivity up to -4EV at the center point (ISO 100, 20 ° C). Exposure measurement up to -3EV allows precise exposure even under conditions where the only source of light is lunar.
*4K video with no clipping factor*: Record full-size movies at 4K / UHD at 30p, without clipping factor limitations. Snap for over three hours using the MB-D18 multi-power battery pack.
*Accelerated time-lapse movies in 4K directly "on the camera" but not only*: in addition, the Nikon D850 uses its 45.7 megapixels to create fast and spectacular 8K post-production movies.
*RAW format flexibility*: Snaps into 45.4 MP RAW format (large size), 25.6 MP (average size), or 11.4 MP (small size).
*In every room*: thanks to its rugged body and ready to handle all weather conditions, the Nikon D850 is ready to resume in any kind of extreme environment. The same full-blinking light on the Nikon D5 guarantees ease of use even in the middle of the night.
*Quick Store*: The two-card slot drive allows you to use a SD UHS-II and an XQD for quick file save.

Read more: Nikon D850 press release leaked | Nikon Rumors

This story says the camera will have in camera motorized focus stacking!!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 22, 2017)

Is it finally time to retire a D700??????


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2017)

Sounds like a perfect camera for focus-stacked, high-speed cat photo sequences shot under moonlight.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Sounds like a perfect camera for focus-stacked, high-speed cat photo sequences shot under moonlight.


D'ya think it would be okay for focus-stacked, high-speed _raccoon _photo sequences shot under moonlight though???


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a perfect camera for focus-stacked, high-speed cat photo sequences shot under moonlight.
> ...



Not sure about raccoons...sounds suspiciously like actual wildlife...cat pics on the other hand--beloved by all those camera geeks!


----------



## OldManJim (Aug 22, 2017)

Gosh - with the accelerated time lapse feature, I can finally make my movie about racing snails!


----------



## goodguy (Aug 22, 2017)

It looks to me like the D850 is trying to be good at everything, portrait, wildlife/sports, landscape, street photography and even video.
I am intrigued, if the price will indeed be around 3600$ and not more this just might be a HUGE seller, I might even consider getting it.
If it will be in the 4K$ then this just might be too much.
I think with the right reasonable price this just might be gold for Nikon........assuming they will not have any quality control problems.


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 22, 2017)

goodguy said:


> It looks to me like the D850 is trying to be good at everything, portrait, wildlife/sports, landscape, street photography and even video.
> I am intrigued, if the price will indeed be around 3600$ and not more this just might be a HUGE seller, I might even consider getting it.
> If it will be in the 4K$ then this just might be too much.
> I think with the right reasonable price this just might be gold for Nikon........assuming they will not have any quality control problems.


I'm expecting around the $3,500 range.  Somewhere close to that.  I will be in line for one.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2017)

My guess is that $3,499 is the target for the introduction price, lowering as the camera ages, and as the early adopters have bought and there's a need to sell more and more cameras to those outside the early-adopter/full-bore price crowd's demand level.

Features/specifications look very impressive. After a few months of this new model being on the market, it ought to drive down D800 and D810 used body prices by a fair amount.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> My guess is that $3,499 is the target for the introduction price, lowering as the camera ages, and as the early adopters have bought and there's a need to sell more and more cameras to those outside the early-adopter/full-bore price crowd's demand level.
> 
> Features/specifications look very impressive. After a few months of this new model being on the market, it ought to drive down D800 and D810 used body prices by a fair amount.


Hopefully the D800 prices don't fall TOO much so I can still get a bit for mine to help pay for the D850 I'm sure to get!

The specs do look great. It really is the D700 replacement so, so many people (myself included) were frustrated about when nikon went the direction of the D800.. TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!


----------



## jaomul (Aug 23, 2017)

To be fair, this is a rather excellent spec sheet


----------



## goodguy (Aug 23, 2017)

Newest rumors are saying 3300$ USD, if true I think I will have very hard time convincing myself not to get it LOL


----------



## jaomul (Aug 23, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Newest rumors are saying 3300$ USD, if true I think I will have very hard time convincing myself not to get it LOL



I'll have no problem not getting one once the wife sees the price


----------



## OldManJim (Aug 23, 2017)

Amen, Goodguy, Amen!  Remember that old prayer "Please, God, don't let my wife sell my camera gear for what she thinks I paid for it!"


----------



## Braineack (Aug 23, 2017)

Were people expecting this not to just be spec'd like a d5 or d500 in the a D810 body/feature-set?


----------



## JonA_CT (Aug 23, 2017)

jaomul said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Newest rumors are saying 3300$ USD, if true I think I will have very hard time convincing myself not to get it LOL
> ...



But I might pick up one of those cheap D800s that people throw out...


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 24, 2017)

Officially announced, $3,295 US pricing. These things are gonna fly off the shelves with these features at that price!


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 24, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Officially announced, $3,295 US pricing. These things are gonna fly off the shelves with these features at that price!


Yup!  And one of them will be mine.  Ordered from nikonusa first thing this morning.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 24, 2017)

Drool... Who wants to buy my D750 and backup D500 or a Sigma 18-35 f1.8 so I can order a D850?


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 24, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> Drool... Who wants to buy my D750 and backup D500 or a Sigma 18-35 f1.8 so I can order a D850?


I'll give you $500 for it all ...


----------



## chuasam (Aug 24, 2017)

I miiiiiiiight pick one up sometime next year.
My D810 only has like 70,000 shutter count.
I really want the better lowlight and the WIFI feature.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 24, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Drool... Who wants to buy my D750 and backup D500 or a Sigma 18-35 f1.8 so I can order a D850?
> ...


I raise you by $34.50


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 24, 2017)

Going to be an awesome camera! I'm excited for Nikon! I'll get one, eventually, but only after obtaining a D810 for years, down the road. My D800 only has 36K shutter count!


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 24, 2017)

I think after Nikons recent restructuring, they seem to be on a good trajectory. If the D850 is as good as the specs lead me to believe it will be, they definitely weren't blowing smoke when they said their new focus will be on the higher end spectrum of cameras and lenses moving forward.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Were people expecting this not to just be spec'd like a d5 or d500 in the a D810 body/feature-set?



Maybe try re-writing that question...

It's an 800-class body, and it's now 2017...


----------



## florotory (Aug 24, 2017)

torn between getting the 810 or splurging on the 850 after seeing the specs


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 24, 2017)

florotory said:


> torn between getting the 810 or splurging on the 850 after seeing the specs



SPLURGE!!!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 25, 2017)

The annoying thing about the release of the D850 is now on a bunch of websites all I see are ads for the D850 !!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 25, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Were people expecting this not to just be spec'd like a d5 or d500 in the a D810 body/feature-set?
> ...




I was just suggesting that I always assumed Nikon was going to release a D800 series camera with similar hardware specs to the D5 and D500.  the AF module, exspeed, etc.


----------



## cgw (Aug 26, 2017)

goodguy said:


> It looks to me like the D850 is trying to be good at everything, portrait, wildlife/sports, landscape, street photography and even video.
> I am intrigued, if the price will indeed be around 3600$ and not more this just might be a HUGE seller, I might even consider getting it.
> If it will be in the 4K$ then this just might be too much.
> I think with the right reasonable price this just might be gold for Nikon........assuming they will not have any quality control problems.


It's all about demand for top-shelf DSLRs now and that's a problem that won't go away. Can't see any brand selling cameras with these specs at this price point in huge numbers now.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 26, 2017)

cgw said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > It looks to me like the D850 is trying to be good at everything, portrait, wildlife/sports, landscape, street photography and even video.
> ...


The D850 is officially selling for 3300$ USD, at this price I have a feeling it will be a big hit directed at both the pro and serious enthusiast market share, I think it offers enough to make people streach their pockets to get it, I also think looking at Canon there is a chance its going to steal some 5DIV users who want FF 4K sensor and not go mirrorless.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2017)

I personally think the camera might be a bit over-spec'd and over-priced to sell in large numbers...I recently decided between 24-MP FX and 36-MP FX...and went with the 24...even though people say ,"Hard drive storage is cheap," I still quite often shoot 700-frame days, and I don't really want my downoads and transfers and backups and uploads to take an overly long time.

As cgw wrote, "_It's all about demand for top-shelf DSLRs now and that's a problem that won't go away. Can't see any brand selling cameras with these specs at this price point in huge numbers now._"

YUP! Wayyyy too many good, clean, used high-end DSLR's on the used market already, which hurts new camera sales numbers.This will liklely not be a huge numbers type of seller. And 36-MP up to 45.7-MP? NOT going to be that big of a difference in resolution; in fact, I wonder about being diffraction limited even earlier on the f/stop scale. I like to shoot at f/7.1 or f/8 most of the time; with more, smaller pixels crowding the sensor, will 48.7 deliver much, if any?,more detail than 36 million pixels does at such a physically narrow aperture opening?

I dunno. YES, the camera has fantastic specifications and will be very capable it seems, and nice.


----------

